# So what are your thoughts about Sirius maybe censoring Howard?



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Sirius is about to be in a very bad spot. Sounds like the Howard “haters” out there have realized there is nothing the FCC can do so they are turning to the local law enforcement folks and will begin to file "obscenity" charges against Howard and Sirius. I’m sure they will be able to get some conservative communities to file the complaint. Will be very interesting to see what Sirius does. I don’t think they have pockets deep enough to defend themselves against the hundreds of charges they will soon get.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Don't fall for a PR stunt . The "he said ***** on the radio!!!!!!!" buzz has run its course.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

But did you listen to the guy that wants to file the complaint because of obscene material "downloaded" into the community? He didn't say radio, he said downloaded from satellite. Don't under estimate these nut jobs. They will try and find every way in the world to shut him down. He is the devil, just ask them.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

bavaria72 said:


> But did you listen to the guy that wants to file the complaint because of obscene material "downloaded" into the community? He didn't say radio, he said downloaded from satellite. Don't under estimate these nut jobs. They will try and find every way in the world to shut him down. He is the devil, just ask them.


I'd like to know how they plan to file complaints with local authorities over something the local authorities have no control over. If the FCC can't do anything about it the local government in my small town certainly has no jurisdiction. These nut jobs sure are proving just how stupid they really are.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

But just think of the number of nuisance law suits they could throw at Sirius. They all would be BS but it could break the back of Sirius responding to all of them...


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Howard has repeatedly said they(Sirius) aren't going to censor the show. Why would Sirius shoot themselves in the foot? If they start censoring they'll never make 4 million subs let alone the 6 million they project at the end of 2006.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Simple economics. If they are hit with 500 different obscenity lawsuits throughout the country, it would cost them tens of millions of dollar to fight each and everyone of them. And if the loose a few, the price tag would go even higher. Obviously I certainly don't think any government entity has the right to level those type of charges against Sirius but do you really think the far right is just going to let Howard continue unharnessed? IT is going to get interesting. Sure hope the 1st amendment wins this time.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Or maybe Sirius is now realizing that half a Billion $$'s was too much and are now trying to lay the groundwork for an excuse to break the contract.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

And that thought has crossed my mind as well.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> But did you listen to the guy that wants to file the complaint because of obscene material "downloaded" into the community? He didn't say radio, he said downloaded from satellite.


I must have missed something here...when and where did this happen?


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Last week one of the New York papers ran a front page story claiming that Sirius was drawing up guidelines for Howard because they were getting nervous about all of the rhetoric being generated about the FCC trying to figure out a way to regulate satellite broadcasts. So Howard News started digging into the story and Sirius management is claiming that nothing of the such is happening. However Howard News got hold of some dude that has been out to get Howard for years and he is claiming that each governmental municipality has the right to govern any type of broadcast that enters their jurisdiction - whether it is OTA or satellite. So I thought, just imagine if Sirius gets hit by hundreds of obscenity charges from all types of local, county, and state offices how legally overwhelming it would be to Sirius. I certainly would not put it above those Howard hater groups out there to try and organize something like this. A true challenge to the 1st Amendment. As a side note, it seems that the FCC is some what backed off because if they go after Howard on satellite radio, they will also have to go after HBO, Showtime, E* and D* (because of the adult programming they carry). It could really open a huge can of worms. Just something to look out for.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

While my personal belief is that Howard and his immitators are a total waste of human skin that could be put to better use, I don't want to see Federal control over satellite radio. I suspect that if censorship did creep into satellite radio they would soon go after one of my favorite Sirius channels, Underground Garage because of the ocassional times that they step over the line. On the way back from working on my building today they played cut 9 from this album by a fine Minneapolis band (and former customer of mine) that probably wouldn't have made the cut: http://www.twintone.com/projects/8441.html :lol:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I know nothing about the Minneapolis band but I otherwise agre with Mr. King. I knoe Howard Stern back in college. Did not like his show then (though it was different than waht he does now) and have not cared for the incarnations i have heard since---but the idea of government censorship concerns me.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> Last week one of the New York papers ran a front page story claiming that Sirius was drawing up guidelines for Howard because they were getting nervous about all of the rhetoric being generated about the FCC trying to figure out a way to regulate satellite broadcasts. So Howard News started digging into the story and Sirius management is claiming that nothing of the such is happening. However Howard News got hold of some dude that has been out to get Howard for years and he is claiming that each governmental municipality has the right to govern any type of broadcast that enters their jurisdiction - whether it is OTA or satellite. So I thought, just imagine if Sirius gets hit by hundreds of obscenity charges from all types of local, county, and state offices how legally overwhelming it would be to Sirius. I certainly would not put it above those Howard hater groups out there to try and organize something like this. A true challenge to the 1st Amendment. As a side note, it seems that the FCC is some what backed off because if they go after Howard on satellite radio, they will also have to go after HBO, Showtime, E* and D* (because of the adult programming they carry). It could really open a huge can of worms. Just something to look out for.


bavaria72 - thanks for bringing me up to date. I dont see them going after howard. Like you said it would open a whole can of worms. I'm not a fan of howard, but if they did go after him, then they would have to go after quite a few stations on both Sirius and XM


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Richard King said:


> .....fine Minneapolis band (and former customer of mine) that probably wouldn't have made the cut: http://www.twintone.com/projects/8441.html :lol:


OK Richard, where have I heard the Replacements before? That name really rings a bell. "Gary's Got A Boner"! What a great title. Guess I'm going to see if I can track down a "copy"! Do you have one of the colored vinyl?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Actually, I don't have any of their records, they were a bit much for my tastes. :lol: I have a Paul Westerberg solo CD around here somewhere, but haven't played it in ages. Paul Stark, tne founder of their record company (Twin Tone), was an old customer of mine so I got to deal with many of the groups on the label at the time. The label was known mostly for their punk bands, and, although they did back more commercial artists, this isn't what they were known for. Many of the bands on the label went on to bigger and better things, Soul Asylum being one of them. If you are going to order something check out The Jayhawks too. Much better band in my opinion. They are on Columbia now (or at least were). Smile is a great CD. http://www.popmatters.com/music/reviews/j/jayhawks-smile.shtml One of these days I should do a brief (?) history of Minnesota R&R.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> OK Richard, where have I heard the Replacements before? That name really rings a bell. "Gary's Got A Boner"! What a great title. Guess I'm going to see if I can track down a "copy"! Do you have one of the colored vinyl?


aahhhh......what a great album, another favorite of mine The Replacements STINK http://www.twintone.com/projects/8228.html

Had 5 of their albums but recently sold them all. Twin/tones had some great artists in the 80's

I hope the governemnt and FCC stay out of satellte radio.

Alex Chilton


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Now that was a good song in honor of a good musician.  I bet no one else gets it though. :lol:


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

figured you would.


----------

